# Fanov8's kidding thread! (close ups) - Sara day153 Pg 6 post 60



## fanov8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hee hee hee!  We finally get to start our own kidding thread!    I have been waiting so long to do this!  And I know that we still have a month left but I think I have waited long enough!  You guys have been great along the way with all your help.  I have 5 girls due between now and June.  First two due to kid are Daisy and Sara.  

Daisy is a FF and was bred on 10/20 and possibly again on 11/20.  So I'm not sure if she is really due on 3/18 or 4/18.  Looking at her now I'm almost certain that she is due 4/18.  Agree or disagree?






This is from 2/7:





And today 3/9:







Sara is also a FF and was bred on 11/17.  So she is due 4/15.






This is from 2/7:





And today 3/9:


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

Those girls have some nice looking little udders.  Really milkable looking teats.   I love the picture of Sara squshed out on the ground.  It made me laugh.


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks!  LOL, she always makes me laugh about something.  She lays on the ground and just grunts.  Then she sighs, then she knickers at me.  It's so funny!  She even "talks" to me as she is falling asleep! 

I clipped the girls today to make things a bit neater.  I could tell you that my 5 year old is the one that clipped them, then you would understand why they look so bad.  But then again that would be a lie 

Daisy really seems to be filling out and she had some gooey stuff on her hoo hoo today and it's pretty swollen.  I'm still wondering if she is going to be due on Mach 17 or April 17.  Anyone want to guess?  I also felt the babies moving and kicking today on both girls.  

Daisy today (3/13)







Sara today (3/13)


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Mar 13, 2012)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> Daisy really seems to be filling out and she had some gooey stuff on her hoo hoo today and it's pretty swollen.  I'm still wondering if she is going to be due on Mach 17 or April 17.  Anyone want to guess?  I also felt the babies moving and kicking today on both girls.


I think that she's due March 17, but I'm a newbie so I don't know much


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 13, 2012)

How in the world did you managed (or rather your kid) to make such a elegant and even cut???
Are your goats standing still for grooming like that?
I cannot even stand and look on my goat behinds for too long, because they getting suspicious and moving away.
When I want to touch their bellies, they jump sideway/up ~LOL~

Well...any how; Big congratulations on your own Kidding Thread and I wish you the best happy kidding!


----------



## dhansen (Mar 14, 2012)

My guess/prediction is April 17th only because her udder hasn't filled out much.  Of course, she may do that all in a day or so!  
X2 on the cut!


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> How in the world did you managed (or rather your kid) to make such a elegant and even cut???
> Are your goats standing still for grooming like that?
> I cannot even stand and look on my goat behinds for too long, because they getting suspicious and moving away.
> When I want to touch their bellies, they jump sideway/up ~LOL~
> ...


LOL, these girls were both bottle babies so they really don't care what I do to them.  Plus they were on the milkstand getting there evening meal so they didn't care what was going on!  

I feel a bit better now, atleast you guys don't think that I butchered them too badly.  It doesn't look near as nice in person, but it's going to serve it's purpose.  

I might be crazy but it seems as though Daisy has filled a little more just today.  I dunno.  Gonna have to keep a close eye on her the next few days.


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thought I would go ahead an post new pics.  I just took these this morning.  They are definately getting bigger!  Daisy's first due date has come and gone so I'm going with the April due date now.  That makes Sara due on April 15 and Daisy on April 18! 

Daisy - 3/19/12





Sara - 3/19/12


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 20, 2012)

So Daisy scared the crap outta me this morning when she decided to cry WOLF!  First let me explain that my husband works out of state and only gets to come home on the weekends and we have no family here.  I have 3 really good friends that live pretty close that can help me in an emergency but it's mostly just myself and our 5 year old and 7 year old.  So, every morning I look out my bedroom window to see if the goats are up yet.  Usually they don't "climb out of bed" until around 7:30.  At 7:35 I looked out the window and there stood Daisy, by herself.  I looked closer and her back side was hunched up and it looked like she was pushing!  Of course I went into panic mode, kids have to be a school at 8 and Daisy is kidding!  OH MY GOSH! So I opened my bedroom window and yelled Daisy's name.  She looked up at me and yelled like she was dying.  Holy cow!  I yell at the kids to hurry and brush their teeth.  I grabbed my phone and my flip flops and flew out the door.  I get to the gate and she still hasn't moved.  Then all of a sudden it was like she snapped out of it and walked over to the gate.  I went in and checked her out.  Ligs are still there and her udder looks the same as yesterday.  At this point I'm beginning to think that the little hussy is just trying to see how fast I can move.  I stayed out there for about 10 minutes and then ran the kids to school.  Got back home in record time and bring Daisy into the building.  She proceeds to jump on the milking stand and demands her breakfast.  And she gobbles it down.  I'm so going to choke that girl before the day finally comes.  My little heart can't handle many more days like that!

This did however encourage me to finally put all the kidding kit in a box and ready to go.  I had everything, just not in one place yet.  I get it Daisy, it's done now.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 20, 2012)

yes I think they want our hearts to skip a beat good luck with her.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh wow!


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, I just bought a baby video monitor! She can't fool me now!


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 21, 2012)

What a day. I got home from getting the monitor and somehow my dogs and goats got out. They were all easy to catch. But the dogs got my chickens! . I'm so sad!  I have found 3 of my 12 alive and 2 dead. One of the 3 is touch and go.  Hopefully they all ran and hid, guess I'll know more when it's time to close the coop tonight. 

So after I got that mess straightened out I started feeding the goats. As I was checking Daisy I noticed her udder was wet. I watched for a minute and she is leaking colostrum. Is that a sign that she may go soon or could she still be a month out and leak?  Thanks for any advice.

Edited to add:  
I brought her in the kidding stall so that I could make sure I could see her on the camera. She is quite happy in there. I feel so bad for her though. She keeps getting up and back down. Then up and back down. Then she lays flat and stretches back. Then gets back up and paws the ground a couple times and back down again. I don't know if she is just uncomfortable or getting the kids in place. Ugh! She ate her grain but isn't touching the hay.

Now she is curling her lip and grunting too!  Ahh! Maybe it's time!


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 21, 2012)

That sure sounds like labor to me.  Specially the lip curling.  Hope all is going well.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Mar 21, 2012)

Agreed.  I think you'll have baby(ies?) before very long at all.  First stage labor, I am almost sure.

  

Good luck!


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I would have thought so too. The little heifer decided she wanted to mess with me one more time though. I sat with her last night for 3 hours!  The first 2.5 she pawed the ground, was up and down, stretching and arching her back, panting and grunting, curling her lip, talking to her belly...  I thought for sure it was time. Then she all of a sudden got up and started munching on her hay. She looked at me as if to say, "What?! I just had gas." She is going to drive me insane before all is said and done.  She must have read up on the doe code, probably made some of her own rules too.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Mar 23, 2012)

Whoa.  I'd need a drink after that!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## fanov8 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, I spent the day with my best friend at an amusement park today.  I thought for sure since we had this planned that we would come home and find babies.  Wrong yet again.    This girl is driving me bonkers.  I would assume that she is on track for the April 17th kidding since we are so far past March 17th but she seems so much more developed than Sara is and she is due 3 days before Daisy.  I dunno.  I guess I just give up.  I'm telling you guys, Wednesday night I would have bet $1,000 that we would have kids by Thursday morning!  

Guess I'll join you guys


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, Daisy is still driving me nuts. She is back to doing her lip curls today. I have her in the kidding stall and I'm watching her on the monitor inside. She is up and down and yelling alot again. She had chunky white stuff this morning. She has been stretching alot the past two days. It's like she pushes her belly down and stretches her back legs out. It's weird.  Anyhow, that's the latest update on her. Sara is still acting like she is due in April 15.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, if she's not in labor, you need to change her name to Drama Queen.


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 27, 2012)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> Well, if she's not in labor, you need to change her name to Drama Queen.


Drama Queen Daisy it is    Yup, I am just going to quit watching her (hope she heard that).  I took some new backside pics today, I'll post them in the morning.  Daisy's udder is not going to be as big as Sara's but it definetely tighter than Sara's is already.  If I just saw pics of her udder and not the way she is acting I would know for sure she isn't due until 4/17.  But gosh darn it she is driving me Bonkers!  

I have heard that LaMancha's tend to go on day 143-145 vs 150.  Has this been true for anyone else?  I know it all depends on the goat.  I'm grasping here guys!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Mar 27, 2012)

I heard the same thing.  However, I've had 3 go so far.  146, 150, and 151, so. . . .


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 28, 2012)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> I heard the same thing.  However, I've had 3 go so far.  146, 150, and 151, so. . . .


Yeah, probably just wishful thinking then.  

Well, I went and picked up a new buckling today.  That puts me at 2 now, Beau who is almost 11 months old.  And my new guy who is 1 day old, LOL.  I really didn't want another buck but I really couldn't turn this guy down.  

Anyhow, nothing new on the home front with the girls.  Daisy acts as though the past week never existed.   Here are the pics I took yesterday.  I know Daisy's udder is smaller than Sara's but it just seems more developed if that makes sense.  Daisy is also a good bit smaller than Sara is.  Does anyone else agree that Daisy looks like she could go first?  Or is that just first timer crazy talk? 

Daisy - 3/27/12







Sara - 3/27/12


----------



## Jenni (Mar 28, 2012)

They are in cahoots with Lily!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2012)

All things being equal,  I think they are both about the same.  I would not lay odds on either one.  BUT I like the udders on both of them, but with my big hands, I like Sara's teats best.  Milkable,  that's my motto.


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 29, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> All things being equal,  I think they are both about the same.  I would not lay odds on either one.  BUT I like the udders on both of them, but with my big hands, I like Sara's teats best.  Milkable,  that's my motto.


You're probably right, I just don't want to admit that! I'm so ready to see these babies that it's driving me nuts!  I guess what makes it harder is that Daisy is one my 1st goats that we got last year.  We raised them on the bottle and now they are ready to have their own babies!  And I agree, Sara's teats are much bigger, I have high hopes for her 

I'm going to start another thread with new pics of my new buckling that I picked up yesterday if anyone wants to see him


----------



## Imma Okie (Mar 30, 2012)

So funny! You are going through exactly the same thing! You'd think that they would cut us some slack for being first timers!
Bernice would curl her lip, pant, get very vocal along with other tell tale signs around March 10th for about a week. I just KNEW she would kid soon. Nope. So I just assumed that April 4th was the day to plan around.
Last night I checked on her and she had bagged up a bit but showed no other signs. I went to bed, planning to sleep in today. HA!
What a nice way to wake up though!

I will be following this thread! I am so excited for you!. Your heart is going to melt when you see them!


----------



## Jenni (Apr 2, 2012)

Any progress?  I'm feeling your pain!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jenni said:
			
		

> Any progress?  I'm feeling your pain!


   No.   These girls are killing me!  The way Daisy was acting for that week I just knew she was going to kid.  But, of course not.  Now she has been acting like her normal self.  Today is day 140 for Sara and 137 for Daisy.  So I know we are finally getting close.  I'll have to take some new pics later.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 2, 2012)

You are right about LaManchas and going early. I figure due dates from day 145, not 150. Last year I had a 142 and 148, so a perfect 145 average. I also find that they don't seem to get as large as other breeds when pregnant. A bred Boer is the size of a house, whereas a LM is like the size of the shed in the backyard.


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 2, 2012)

I just counted the days on the calandar and today is day 138 for Sara and day 135 for Daisy.  Ugh, I don't think we are ever going to get there!  For some reason I was thinking today was day 140.  I know that's only 2 days difference but by golly 130's and 140's seem so far apart! 

Daisy - 4/2/12







Sara - 4/2/12






And here is a terrible picture of Sara but it does show how wide she is.  I was standing above her so that's why her head looks so big. LOL I also noticed that Toot (she's the one on the left with her backside showing) is developing a pretty nice udder too.  However I don't think she was bred until Dec 9 so she is a few weeks behind Sara and Daisy still.





Oh, I forgot that I took these top view pics.  If I didn't know better I wouldn't even think Daisy is pregnant.  I know for sure that she is though.  I'm actually pretty nervous that she will only have 1 kid.  Hopefully it will be small atleast.    And the lines on Sara are from when I clipped her last week, oops!   She is getting wider and wider by the day.  My luck she will have triplets and they will be tangled up.  Nothing is ever easy for me... 
Daisy - 





Sara -


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 2, 2012)

What cuties!  Good luck!  Here's hoping for non-tangles triplets, and not too big babies!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, Daisy has been laying around all day and not gone to the field. She has definately dropped too!  I went out there and thought, holy cow I must be starving her!  However I know I'm not. We went out to eat and are waiting for hubby to come out of Lowe's before heading home. Hopefully I'll have another update later. Sara is chugging along too. Today's day 145 for Sara and 142 for Daisy.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 8, 2012)

Their udders are really filling up nicely and the clip job is looking pretty good.   They are definitely looking good!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 10, 2012)

So will someone please tell me if they can see the difference in Daisy's udder?  You can call me crazy if you don't see it, but I swear it looks bigger.  Maybe more full is the word.  The first picture was taken at 1:30 this afternoon and the second was taken at 6:30 this evening, 5 hours later.  Both girls are in their kidding stalls and not super happy about it.  I think I'm certain that I know when they will both kid.  It will be Thursday because that's when my youngest has a field trip.  I'm certain that will be the day, while we are gone.


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 10, 2012)

Not Crazy!! I can see it!!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well I think today is Sara's day!  Of course because I'm supposed to be on my daughters field trip. She had amber goo last night and was restless all night. Now she is up and down and just making all kinds of noises. We will see...


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 12, 2012)

I think today should be a "Honey, how about you stay home from the field trip and watch mommy help deliver goat babies?" day. 

Yeah, she's definitely going to pop today.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 12, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> I think today should be a "Honey, how about you stay home from the field trip and watch mommy help deliver goat babies?" day.
> 
> Yeah, she's definitely going to pop today.


Or maybe the class should reroute the field trip to your barn


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## fanov8 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, I promised my daughter I would go on the trip with her. We were only gone for about 4.5 hours. When I got home I found....








2 preggo does.


----------



## Imma Okie (Apr 12, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> You are right about LaManchas and going early. I figure due dates from day 145, not 150. Last year I had a 142 and 148, so a perfect 145 average. I also find that they don't seem to get as large as other breeds when pregnant. A bred Boer is the size of a house, whereas a LM is like the size of the shed in the backyard.


I heard that and should have taken it to heart! My Lamancha was 6 days early. The only clue that she gave me was she bagged up a little the night before. (We were both first timers.) I woke up to my boys yelling "Bernice gave birth to twins!"

I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Imma Okie (Apr 12, 2012)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> Well, I promised my daughter I would go on the trip with her. We were only gone for about 4.5 hours. When I got home I found....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those tricksters!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 12, 2012)

Imma Okie said:
			
		

> AdoptAPitBull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So she went at 144? Yeah, LMs can be sneaky. All of mine have waited till I was not hope or asleep to kid. One doe last year was textbook early labor. I waited, and waited, and waited all night till I had to go to work. Five hours later, I come home to kids. I swear, they hold them in like a fart in church.


----------



## Imma Okie (Apr 12, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> So she went at 144? Yeah, LMs can be sneaky. All of mine have waited till I was not hope or asleep to kid. One doe last year was textbook early labor. I waited, and waited, and waited all night till I had to go to work. Five hours later, I come home to kids. I swear, they hold them in like a fart in church.


Yes, the lil stinker. I knew the days that she bred, so her due date could have been March 13, or April 4th. Well when the first due date came and went, I knew that the first time didn't take. It was easy breezy for her! I don't mind at all that she didn't need me!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 13, 2012)

Today Sara's tail is arched funny. But that's about it. Her ligs are getting softer and deeper but still there. Daisy's ligs are still pretty soft and she has some nasty gooey stuff hanging off her bottom. It's not the white stuff like before kinda a clear yellow color. I've been in the barn with them all day.  I also clipped their backsides and udders again today since they were getting fuzzy again. Oh, and I'm nearly bald from pulling my hair out.


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone know te beat way to post a picture from my phone? I usually send it to photobucket and then get on the computer and copy the links. But I'm in the barn and don't want to go in. The gooey stuff from daisy is different now then 20 minutes ago. I got a good pic but don't know how to post. Wondering if it is just mucus plug or the real deal?!


----------



## Imma Okie (Apr 13, 2012)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> Anyone know te beat way to post a picture from my phone? I usually send it to photobucket and then get on the computer and copy the links. But I'm in the barn and don't want to go in. The gooey stuff from daisy is different now then 20 minutes ago. I got a good pic but don't know how to post. Wondering if it is just mucus plug or the real deal?!


I wish I could tell you. 5 years ago I tech savvy....but today my kids laugh at me when I try to tinker with their stuff.

I hope today is the day!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 13, 2012)

Imma Okie said:
			
		

> fanov8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I understand completely!  Even though today is day 147 for Daisy and 150 for Sara I'm certain that they are going to cross their legs for another week just outta spite. I thought they loved me but now I'm thinking they hate me!  Heck at this rate my next for to kid is due in 2 weeks and she may kid first! Brats I tell ya!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 14, 2012)

Daisy had a single buckling 45 min ago. Will post pics as soon as I get in the house.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats!! Did she have a smooth delivery? Hope she's a good mom for you!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks!  Everything went awesome!  I went out to check on everyone this morning and at 8 she still had her ligaments, but barely.  By 9 am they were completely gone!  Of course we have an electrician here trying to run power to our building/barn so he is making all kinds of noise.  Daisy kept eating upto 30 minutes before she had him.  And she chewed her cud between pushes.  It was crazy!  She tried climbing on my lap a few times, I guess she figured I could make it stop!  Anyhow, she pushed great and very quickly!  Less than 10 minutes of serious pushing and he was out.  It was text book too, both feet and then a nose!  Here are a few pics:

Daisy's FF udder an hour and a half before kidding:






Just born:





Hi Mom!:





Up and at it:





Ok Mom, enough:





My good side (wattles included):


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 14, 2012)

Wattles and everything?! Darn it he's cute!!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 14, 2012)

He's beautiful !


----------



## marliah (Apr 14, 2012)

Aww he is especially adorable! Love the coloring, very similar to our Nigerian dwarf kid that was born 2 weeks ago.


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh how sweet!  Makes me want to run out and check on my prego girls!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Apr 15, 2012)

He is adorable!    Congrats!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 15, 2012)

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> He is adorable!    Congrats!


X2


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We think he is cute, but then again we are kinda partial!  He is our very first baby!

Well, today is day 153 for Sara.  I'm seriously thinking that she is going to explode, poor girl.  I sat out with her and Daisy for a few hours this morning and finally had to come in to eat lunch.  I got in the house and she was screaming bloody murder on the video monitor.  I went to check things out and she was just mad because I left.  However I went a few minutes ago to check the monitor again (after eating lunch) and I saw something small and black moving on the side of the screen.  After walking 5 ft closer I realized it was a chicken   I swear all my animals are out to torture me.  Anyhow, here is a picture of Sara today and a picture of my daughter and our 3 week old buckling taken yesterday.  No matter what the last picture brings a smile to my face. 

Sara day 153


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 16, 2012)

Poor girl needs a wide load sign


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 16, 2012)

That is sweet.  I love watching my kids playing with the "kids"


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Apr 16, 2012)

I bet that girl has 4 kids in there! She is gigantic!!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sara's lgaments a finally gone!!  Woo hoo!  Hopefully babies before the kids get home from school!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 17, 2012)

I kept watching one of our does pushing from across the yard and fence and then saw a kid laying behind her, I was thinking, wow that looks like a nice sized kid. As I got closer I started making out a tag in it's ear.  Hmmmmm, I am thinking, "kind of doubt they are born with the tag all ready in their ear."  Why would a 6 week old kid, that belongs to someone else decide to lay down right up against this does rear end while she is in labor?  The only answer I can think of, was to mess with me.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 17, 2012)

Cant wait to see how many she has!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 17, 2012)

2 bucklings. One is huge!  Will update later when things calm down. It was pretty scary for a bit but everyone is good now. Having to bottle feed the babies, she can't stand them and is head butting and pushing them away.  I was able to milk about 20 Oz of colostrum and each got about 10 Oz. I will post pics when I get home.


----------

